# Tom Kristensen’s Exclusive Le Mans Countdown – Part 6



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

“Bonjour from Le Castellet! There’s some good news to report: on Wednesday I was finally able to drive the new Audi R15 plus at Monza. As you know, I tore the heel tendon in my left leg in January while playing badminton. Even my doctors were surprised that I’m able to sit in a race car again just twelve weeks later.
* Full Story *


----------

